
An Artificial Intelligence Developed Its Own Non-Human Language - cmurf
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2017/06/artificial-intelligence-develops-its-own-non-human-language/530436/?single_page=true
======
cmurf
_Facebook designed chatbots to negotiate with one another, the bots made up
their own way of communicating._

This is The Atlantic's take on the paper, previously discussed on HN as:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14554101](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14554101)

